# #MiddieGoesToYellowstone - June Road Trip and Meetups - Help Us Celebrate Our 35th Anniversary!



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Douglas and Deborah Birk are celebrating their 35th wedding anniversary in a big way... a roadtrip to see Yellowstone National Park from Missouri to Wyoming! And, they want to share their celebration with you... in their brand new 2018 Tesla Model 3 named "Middie" at the Superchargers listed below.

You'll get to see "Middie" up close, and, weather permitting, take turns sitting in the driver's seat, adjusting the steering wheel and seat position while "Middie" charges.

Douglas Birk (A.K.A. littlD) will host a short Q and A session concerning the Model 3, EV driving (Douglas has 5 years experience with Chevy Volt PHEV and 1st gen Nissan Leaf), the 3 reasons why he bought the Model 3, and how Model 3 Owner's Club has helped him make the most of the experience.

Finally, we'll invite newbees to join us at https://teslaownersonline.com/ and be part of our ever growing group of Tesla Model 3 enthusiasts.

As traffic and travel time will vary, we will message those who R.S.V.P. with updated information the day of the event via this thread.

No need to bring anything, there is also no cost for this event and no obligation whatsoever. Looking forward to seeing you there!

We'll stay for a minimum of 30 minutes or until the group has had a chance to view the car and have their questions answered.

Dates and SC locations currently planned (PLEASE RSVP if you're planning to meet us)
June 7th:
1. Columbia MO https://www.meetup.com/Model-3-Owners-Club-Event-MiddieGoesToYellowstone/
2. Independence MO https://www.meetup.com/Model-3-Owners-Club-Event-MiddieGoesToYellowstone-2/
3. Topeka KS https://www.meetup.com/Model-3-Owners-Club-Event-MiddieGoesToYellowstone-3/
4. Salina KS https://www.meetup.com/Model-3-Owners-Club-Event-MiddieGoesToYellowstone-4/
5. Hays KS https://www.meetup.com/Model-3-Owners-Club-Event-MiddieGoesToYellowstone-5/
6. Colby KS https://www.meetup.com/Model-3-Owners-Club-Event-MiddieGoesToYellowstone-6/

June 8th:
1. Limon CO https://www.meetup.com/Model-3-Owners-Club-Event-MiddieGoesToYellowstone-7/
2. Loveland CO https://www.meetup.com/Model-3-Owners-Club-Event-MiddieGoesToYellowstone-8/
3. Rawlins WY https://www.meetup.com/Model-3-Owners-Club-Event-MiddieGoesToYellowstone-9/
4. Rock Springs WY https://www.meetup.com/Model-3-Owners-Club-Event-MiddieGoesToYellowstone-10/

June 9th:
1. Jackson WY https://www.meetup.com/Model-3-Owners-Club-Event-MiddieGoesToYellowstone-11/
(optional) 2. West Yellowstone, MT (if enough people ask for it)


----------



## RLang33 (Jan 29, 2018)

littlD said:


> Douglas and Deborah Birk are celebrating their 35th wedding anniversary in a big way... a roadtrip to see Yellowstone National Park from Missouri to Wyoming! And, they want to share their celebration with you... in their brand new 2018 Tesla Model 3 named "Middie" at the Superchargers listed below.
> 
> You'll get to see "Middie" up close, and, weather permitting, take turns sitting in the driver's seat, adjusting the steering wheel and seat position while "Middie" charges.
> 
> ...


Love it! (But Topeka, MO? )


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

RLang33 said:


> Love it! (But Topeka, MO? )


Great catch! Thanks for proof reading!


----------



## ColoradoModel3 (Jul 28, 2017)

Looks like you're skipping Grand Junction, CO. But that's OK, I pick mine up the day after!


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

ColoradoModel3 said:


> Looks like you're skipping Grand Junction, CO. But that's OK, I pick mine up the day after!


We can include if we have at least 10 people


----------



## ColoradoModel3 (Jul 28, 2017)

littlD said:


> We can include if we have at least 10 people


Well, unfortunately I won't be able to make it, I'll be on my way to Denver.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

Looking forward to hearing about your trip as I am planning a trip to Yellowstone (and beyond) in late July. I will be driving to Denver from Louisville, KY. After working all week, I’ll be joined by my wife and stepson, who will fly out later in the week. From Denver, it’s on to Mount Rushmore and Crazy Horse. To the Badlands and then on to Yellowstone. Next, it’s the Tetons, Salt Lake City, Bryce Canyon, Arches NP, Rocky Mountain NP, and back to Denver. Wifey and Stepson will then fly home and I’ll drive alone back to Louisville. Very ambitious trip planned. Hope to document and report results back to the forum.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

TesLou said:


> Looking forward to hearing about your trip as I am planning a trip to Yellowstone (and beyond) in late July. I will be driving to Denver from Louisville, KY. After working all week, I'll be joined by my wife and stepson, who will fly out later in the week. From Denver, it's on to Mount Rushmore and Crazy Horse. To the Badlands and then on to Yellowstone. Next, it's the Tetons, Salt Lake City, Bryce Canyon, Arches NP, Rocky Mountain NP, and back to Denver. Wifey and Stepson will then fly home and I'll drive alone back to Louisville. Very ambitious trip planned. Hope to document and report results back to the forum.


I plan to provide stats after we return. Anything in mind you want to know?


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

littlD said:


> I plan to provide stats after we return. Anything in mind you want to know?


My biggest trip planning concern is the leg from the Badlands to Yellowstone. I'm going in the East entrance. There's a little motel in Cody that has a NEMA 14-50 plug I plan on using. If that one isn't available for some reason, I'll be experiencing some serious range anxiety. I'll be curious to see if all your charging needs are met. This will be the first trip for me with a fully loaded car, too. I'm hoping my calculations are accurate and the heavy car doesn't throw them off too much.


----------



## C.Ross (Apr 7, 2018)

TesLou said:


> My biggest trip planning concern is the leg from the Badlands to Yellowstone. I'm going in the East entrance. There's a little motel in Cody that has a NEMA 14-50 plug I plan on using. If that one isn't available for some reason, I'll be experiencing some serious range anxiety. I'll be curious to see if all your charging needs are met. This will be the first trip for me with a fully loaded car, too. I'm hoping my calculations are accurate and the heavy car doesn't throw them off too much.


Yellowstone is great. We went there last year. The sometimes slow speed of the traffic in the park should give you extended range. Say hi to the Bison.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

TesLou said:


> My biggest trip planning concern is the leg from the Badlands to Yellowstone. I'm going in the East entrance. There's a little motel in Cody that has a NEMA 14-50 plug I plan on using. If that one isn't available for some reason, I'll be experiencing some serious range anxiety. I'll be curious to see if all your charging needs are met. This will be the first trip for me with a fully loaded car, too. I'm hoping my calculations are accurate and the heavy car doesn't throw them off too much.


I don't think you'll get much good data from me since I'm going a totally different route (Badlands is in SD, correct?).


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

It's interesting... I planned this roadtrip before I had a Model 3. The route www.tesla.com/trips gave me and the route Middie gave me are very different! We're sticking with what we already planned, but it's pretty surprising!


----------



## Travelwolf (Jun 8, 2016)

following this- would love to hear your experiences along the way. I'm heading out on my own trip from Missouri to New Brunswick Canada soon.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Travelwolf said:


> following this- would love to hear your experiences along the way. I'm heading out on my own trip from Missouri to New Brunswick Canada soon.


@Travelwolf , I'm thinking you'll get as far as Brewer, Maine with Supercharger stations.

As I don't know exactly what part of the province you're driving to or how far it is from Brewer, you may want to look into RV parks between Brewer and your destination for charging. That may mean buying the other charger plugs from the Tesla Shop site if just the 14-50 included with your car isn't enough (https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/product/vehicle-accessories/model-s_x_3-gen-2-nema-adapters.html).

Of course, an RV's 240V power won't charge as fast as SC, but you may have to plan for this as I see no SC available in the entire province.


----------



## Travelwolf (Jun 8, 2016)

@littlD you are correct, there are no superchargers (yet) in New Brunswick. They are on the map but grey. I have already made arrangements with the nature park just across the border to allow me after hours access to use their destination charger which will get me enough of a boost to get to my final destination (the hotel also has a destination charger). There are also J1772s all over on the FLO network I can use if necessary so I should be good. I double and triple checked the route for that section before making final plans.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Travelwolf said:


> @littlD you are correct, there are no superchargers (yet) in New Brunswick. They are on the map but grey. I have already made arrangements with the nature park just across the border to allow me after hours access to use their destination charger which will get me enough of a boost to get to my final destination (the hotel also has a destination charger). There are also J1772s all over on the FLO network I can use if necessary so I should be good. I double and triple checked the route for that section before making final plans.


@Travelwolf Good thought! I'm here in Jasper Indiana and will be taking advantage of the destination charger at the Schnitzelbank Restaurant. Wish I would have remembered that for you!


----------



## Travelwolf (Jun 8, 2016)

I haven't left yet, will be stopping somewhere in Indiana along the way though, I'm taking the south route to avoid all the construction on I70 though.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Travelwolf said:


> I haven't left yet, will be stopping somewhere in Indiana along the way though, I'm taking the south route to avoid all the construction on I70 though.


@Travelwolf We'll be leaving tomorrow afternoon from Jasper on I-64 West after we enjoy lunch at the Schnitzelbank Restaurant with Deborah's Mother. They have two 48 Amp destination chargers in between the Hampton Inn and the restaurant.


----------



## Travelwolf (Jun 8, 2016)

littlD said:


> @Travelwolf We'll be leaving tomorrow afternoon from Jasper on I-64 West after we enjoy lunch at the Schnitzelbank Restaurant with Deborah's Mother. They have two 48 Amp destination chargers in between the Hampton Inn and the restaurant.


So I checked the map and that is actually really close to where I will be needing to stop, I will make note of this, thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

Travelwolf said:


> So I checked the map and that is actually really close to where I will be needing to stop, I will make note of this, thanks for the tip!!!


My Yellowstone trip begins in 30 days. I'm paying attention to you guys. I did a 1500 mile trip last week (for work, not pleasure). Very enjoyable and low stress. Cost me around $70 in SC fees. Well over half the price of gas.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

TesLou said:


> My Yellowstone trip begins in 30 days. I'm paying attention to you guys. I did a 1500 mile trip last week (for work, not pleasure). Very enjoyable and low stress. Cost me around $70 in SC fees. Well over half the price of gas.


Feel free to ask any questions, happy to help!

There are two routes to Yellowstone, the one we took has almost twice the available superchargers and is only 40+ miles longer. The list can be found at the beginning of this thread.

One thing that can greatly affect range is cross winds while going through Kansas and Colorado, so having extra chargers can be helpful, especially if driving 10 miles over limit is your thing!

Just don't follow your navigation for the Jackson WY supercharger, they are right behind the Jackson Whole Grocer and Cafe. If you let navigation direct you, you'll end up in a guy's private driveway!


----------



## Travelwolf (Jun 8, 2016)

@littlD so I am sitting at the Tesla charger at Schnitzelbank waiting on it to top up my charge- I got here at 130 am so it needed another 30 minutes after I woke up to go pee. LOL and gave you a shout out in the blog. https://evtrip2018.blogspot.com/

you literally saved my bacon with letting me know this was here! I would see if you wanted to get breakfast, but I need to head out. If you see this in the next few minutes you can call me- I will PM you my number.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Travelwolf said:


> @littlD so I am sitting at the Tesla charger at Schnitzelbank waiting on it to top up my charge- I got here at 130 am so it needed another 30 minutes after I woke up to go pee. LOL and gave you a shout out in the blog. https://evtrip2018.blogspot.com/
> 
> you literally saved my bacon with letting me know this was here! I would see if you wanted to get breakfast, but I need to head out. If you see this in the next few minutes you can call me- I will PM you my number.


Really glad you benefitted from it! I had already gone back to Saint Peters Tuesday night.

We'll need to meetup sometime, hope all goes well on your trip!


----------

